# Arthritis/tendonitis - HELP!!



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Over the last month I've begun experiencing a lot of discomfort in the last knuckle of my index finger. Specifically the tip. I haven't been playing any more than I normally do - maybe 1/2 a day if I'm lucky. I don't think I did anything to strain it either.

Has anyone experienced this? Any quick fixes? This is brutal. I can't even do. C chord anymore. Makes playing very difficult as you can imagine.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

If it's red and swollen, believe it or not, it could be gout. (google gout in finger) If it is red and swollen. See your doctor. You may have to lower your blood uric acid level before it affects other joints like your foot.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I got something going on in my shoulder that sounds similar. Can't swing a golf club properly, hurts on the takeaway (lefty). Just got my son into golf last year, and he's crushing it way past me - it will suck if I can't play with him much this year.

Strangely, it doesn't hurt to lift weights...not that I'm trying to throw a weight over my left shoulder with my right hand.

I hate doctors. Might go, might not - doesn't affect my day-to-day life. Probably arthritis from years of playing ball and burning out my shoulder for like 15 years in a row.

I'm hoping, same as I would advise Stratin, that time heals all wounds. Just let it rest some - I've had some joint injuries take many many months to heal, but they all eventually have at least thus far (I'm 49).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keto said:


> I got something going on in my shoulder that sounds similar. Can't swing a golf club properly, hurts on the takeaway (lefty). Just got my son into golf last year, and he's crushing it way past me - it will suck if I can't play with him much this year.
> 
> Strangely, it doesn't hurt to lift weights...not that I'm trying to throw a weight over my left shoulder with my right hand.
> 
> ...


Sounds like 50 year old shoulder showed up early.
Seriously--that's what some people call it.

It could be something else though.

I've had shoulder issues that didn't stop my guitar playing--but did affect other things.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I was experiencing shoulder pain that was preventing me from playing. I found a neurofunctional acupuncture provider who treated me with acupuncture and put me on an anti-inflammatory diet.

It's working. I can play for long periods with out pain. The suffering is confined to the audience once again.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you want some instant relief, try tylenol arthritis. I have osteoarthritis on my cervical spine which I am told is degenerative meaning it is not going to get any better. I see a physiotherapist once month for some pain management using dry needling which has really helped considerably as far as pain is concerned but if I need instant relief, it's tylenol arthritis for me.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> If it's red and swollen, believe it or not, it could be gout. (google gout in finger) If it is red and swollen. See your doctor. You may have to lower your blood uric acid level before it affects other joints like your foot.


Not red and swollen. I considered that since I've recently switched to a higher protein diet and some suggest that a diet high in protein is somehow linked to gout.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a few bottles of that at home. Lol. I already have osteoarthritis in my right shoulder, right hip and mid-back (thanks to work injuries) so I'm concerned that I now have it in my finger. I am hoping that it is an aggravated tendon. I guess I'll have to go see a Dr at some point. Never have the time though. 



Chito said:


> If you want some instant relief, try tylenol arthritis. I have osteoarthritis on my cervical spine which I am told is degenerative meaning it is not going to get any better. I see a physiotherapist once month for some pain management using dry needling which has really helped considerably as far as pain is concerned but if I need instant relief, it's tylenol arthritis for me.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I used to sit and listen to my parents and their friends sit around and talk about all their various ailments and decided that I will know I am getting old when the the topic of conversation with my friends turns to aches and pains. Well here we are LOL.

I have developed my own complaints over the years but the one thing I have learned is that GPs only know a little about a lot of things. You need a specialist to really have a chance of nailing down the source of pain and recommend a fix if one is available. Even then, there are alternative medicines and specialists that may be more effective.

For example, I have chronic back/hip pain and leg fatigue that could not be relieved with Oxycontin, morphine or any other drugs. I hated those for their side effects anyway. I know several people on marijuana therapy and asked my GP about that. He hemmed and hawed about the paperwork, etc. but then gave me a prescription for Cesamet which is a THC pill for cancer patients undergoing chemotherapy. Low and behold it is the only thing that actually is effective with few side effects.

Everybody responds to various drugs differently and more organic holistic options are always more desirable. But whatever works, I say. You may have to try many alternatives over many years to find out what works for you.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

I had been suffering with different joints locking over the last couple of years. Bought an anti inflammatory diet book and it has really helped me...Julie Daniluk Meals that heal Inflammation...all I can say it has helped me a lot...just started playing guitar after about 20 years in january and most days couldnt even attempt to play cause my fingers wouldnt bend....changed my diet a bit and I have pretty good mobility just a little stiffness...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Interesting. What are some of the main tenets of the diet? I looked it up on Amazon and the book is $20ish. Can you tell me about it?



cheesehead said:


> I had been suffering with different joints locking over the last couple of years. Bought an anti inflammatory diet book and it has really helped me...Julie Daniluk Meals that heal Inflammation...all I can say it has helped me a lot...just started playing guitar after about 20 years in january and most days couldnt even attempt to play cause my fingers wouldnt bend....changed my diet a bit and I have pretty good mobility just a little stiffness...


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

This is the anti-inflammatory diet my chiropractor put me on. It's free if you're interested.

http://www.bulletproofexec.com/the-complete-illustrated-one-page-bulletproof-diet/

BTW; Drink pure cherry juice for gout.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Fader said:


> BTW; Drink pure cherry juice for gout.


+1 Although I am taking allopurinol for it, I still drink cherry juice regularly and I have never had a flare up for close to 3 years now. The first few months, my doctor had to bump up my dosage as I continued to have issues with it. But as soon as I started with cherry juice, it just stopped.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Chito said:


> If you want some instant relief, try tylenol arthritis.


Good advice. It works wonders for my hip (and other parts) unless it's extremely bad. Occasionally, I'll get excruciating joint pain that demands this.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just read his website. Sounds like Tim Ferris of The Four Hour Body. He also spent years and $250 000 to "hack" his body. It's hard to know what to believe anymore. Lol. Their diets are pretty similar with a few exceptions. I'm currently doing the Four Hour Body Slow Carb Diet. Working great. It's easy and the pounds are melting off. Thanks for the info. I'll keep digging at that website.



Fader said:


> This is the anti-inflammatory diet my chiropractor put me on. It's free if you're interested.
> 
> The Bulletproof Diet (Upgraded Paleo) | The Bulletproof Executive
> 
> BTW; Drink pure cherry juice for gout.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Interesting. What are some of the main tenets of the diet? I looked it up on Amazon and the book is $20ish. Can you tell me about it?


Basically she just tells you what are triggers for inflammation for most people. And to eliminate those to find out what works for you. For me it was wheat and hot spices. I find it good becaue she points out that not everything will work for everyone. Main things are wheat, spicy, onions, peppers, tomatoes, high starch foods, and high sodium foods.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

cheesehead said:


> Basically she just tells you what are triggers for inflammation for most people. And to eliminate those to find out what works for you. For me it was wheat and hot spices. I find it good becaue she points out that not everything will work for everyone. Main things are wheat, spicy, onions, peppers, tomatoes, high starch foods, and high sodium foods.



My Dentist is simply awesome and while waiting in the chair we usually end up shooting the sheets about life in general (will be seeing a lot of her as start getting my teeth capped). The other week (or so) she mentions how gluten free is really hard. Both her husband and her son were diagnosed at the same time with celiac which is an intestinal condition that is aggravated by gluten (that's my laypersons understanding of it).

So her Dr told her to read this book and she was so impressed by it she told me to read it. I have not yet (no funds to get it yet) but I watch the blog and them on facebook. While a lot of his foods we cannot touch (he uses almond flour and we've nut allergies) they do sound good 

Wheat Belly Blog | Lose the Wheat Lose the Weight

The long and short on this is the premise that what we call wheat today is as far removed to what wheat was 50 years ago as humans are from chimps. And in its current state is the prime contributor to world obesity.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

cheesehead said:


> Basically she just tells you what are triggers for inflammation for most people. And to eliminate those to find out what works for you. For me it was wheat and hot spices. I find it good becaue she points out that not everything will work for everyone. Main things are wheat, spicy, onions, peppers, tomatoes, high starch foods, and high sodium foods.


I think this is the best advice ever, if not the most difficult to follow. I used to be able to eat or drink anything without consequence when I was young and immortal and carelessly stupid. Age has educated me that nothing is without consequence, both bad and good.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

keeperofthegood. I'm one of the lucky ones diagnosed with this great condition (heavy sarcasm) - celiacs disease. I've gotten rid of a lot of inflammation problems (not to mention excess water) by eating gluten free. That gluten is nasty stuff. My condition was self-diagnosed then later confirmed by a Dr. I had all kinds of issues prior to diagnosis. Luckily most have disappeared thanks to the gluten free diet. I have that Wheat Belly book on my Amazon wish list.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I hear ya. Well put.

edit - this post was supposed to include a quote from bluzfish.


----------

